# Free stupid doodles



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

TAKING REQUESTS: NO

*Drawings are free once again! People who were going to pay don't have to anymore.*

My brother let me use his tablet for a while, and I don't know what to draw. So yeah.

This is an example of my tablet drawings:


Spoiler




























*bold* = done
_italics_ = currently working on

REQUESTS:
*beary509 - Rosie*
*emeraldfox - Maple*, *mayor*
*sorrynotsorry - Stitches*
*foxehtrot28 - Rod, Eugene,* *Ruby*, *mayor and Eugene*, *Human Margie*, *Genji doing karate* (his brother), human Hazel
*plastercannon - Merengue*, *Phoebe*, *Monique*, and *Gwen*
*Carissa - Coco*
*Naraflower - Marshal*, *mayor*
*Toffee - Ankha*
*Sej - Twiggy*, *mayor*
*Idfldnsndt - Lobo*, *Anicotti and Samson*, Bob
*azukitan - Snake, Mira
Bunnii - Bunnie*
*A11yCat - Kyle and Skye*
*Jarrad - Kidd and Chevre*
*Cold - Genji*, *Muffy and Pietro*
*xlRenn - Octopi Trio*, *Ribbot*, *Merengue eating a strawberry shortcake*, *mayor drinking coffee*, *Dream Team*
*Boo_is_dead - Walker*
*ILikeCatsMoreThenYou - Rosie, Lolly and Goldie*
*Mary - Annalise*
*Champ2947 - Freya and Chief*
*Sidney2518  - mayor*
*Adhara - Valise*
*lynn105 - mayor*, _dream team_
*Joonbug - Freya and Bruce*, _town_, *human Fuchsia*
*Hazelx - mayor*
*mayormako - Eugene*
*Aya-Kital - Lolly*
Illyana - _town_
Yundai - mayor and Chrissy and Francine, human Whitney
*January - Willow (art trade)*
*Candi - Poppy and Bree*
*Wataru - Human Sprinkles*
*Paperboy012305 - Mayor chatting with: Eugene, Cousteau, Stitches*
ayeepril - Mayor with: Kiki, Ribbot, Skye, and Blanche
krookodilehunter - mayor with Mitzi
Lady Loki - Freya, Fang, and Whitney with Mayor
stinaxsays - mayor playing in the snow with: town
Yuki Nagato - Maelle and Phoebe gossiping
Yui Z - It's a bit long.. 



Spoiler



Please could you draw my mayor holding a blue bunny balloon (in my avatar - let me know if you need a bigger picture) with Rosie and Peanut being 'peppy' on one side. Mira holding hands with mayor me xD and Marshal and Genji on next to each other on the other side.


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

ITS ADORABLE OMIGOSH
AWWWW

Could you try drawing ROSIE? ;u;


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sure! And thanks!
I'm watching anime at the same time, so it might take a while.


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you try Maple?


----------



## Amyy (Feb 8, 2014)

aw its so cute c:

stitches? <3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

For beary509:


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rod cx


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

aww, could you do merengue for me?  i would worship you *bows down*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

For emeraldfox:


- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> aww, could you do merengue for me?  i would worship you *bows down*


I'm not good with rhinos, but I'll try!


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> For emeraldfox:
> View attachment 26915
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Adorable!~ <3 tysm


----------



## Carissa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Can you try drawing coco? Oh please oh please <3*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Rod cx



*whispers* can you "request" eugene after i draw you rod


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

i love eugene, haha, and thanks for trying merengue, i'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Since I'm on the last episode of my anime, I'll be taking a break from drawing and watching it. Request while you can!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> *whispers* can you "request" eugene after i draw you rod



oyes 



by the way, do you do comissions? I'd like you to draw my entire town if you can cx


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> oyes
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, do you do comissions? I'd like you to draw my entire town if you can cx


aahh i still don't understand what a commission is


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

basically a comission is when the customer: me: requests a project, then you charge me for it, :3 it can be bells, hybrids, items, just something you'll consistently need because everyone has to be charged the same  but you can vary the prices by setting limits for your requests like "2 villagers only" or "mayor only" you know :3 but you can always make it free too if you want  then its just a request and not a commission :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> basically a comission is when the customer: me: requests a project, then you charge me for it, :3 it can be bells, hybrids, items, just something you'll consistently need because everyone has to be charged the same  but you can vary the prices by setting limits for your requests like "2 villagers only" or "mayor only" you know :3 but you can always make it free too if you want  then its just a request and not a commission :3



eehh I prefer to give requests. Even though I need bells, I don't like taking other people's stuff~
Back to drawing, guys!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

Marshal? <3 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Art is so cute!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> aw its so cute c:
> 
> stitches? <3





- - - Post Merge - - -



NaraFlower said:


> Marshal? <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Art is so cute!


Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> Rod cx





- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> aww, could you do merengue for me?  i would worship you *bows down*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Carissa said:


> *Can you try drawing coco? Oh please oh please <3*






- - - Post Merge - - -

Please request more villagers, I'm on my last request!


----------



## Toffee (Feb 8, 2014)

Ankha or muffy? ^_^


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Eugene? By the way, it's way too adorable, I'm gonna use as an icon :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> Marshal? <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Art is so cute!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

SO CUTE! Thank uuuu!


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

omg, merengue looks great! if you need requests can you do phoebe, monique, and gwen  ? and can i have your permission to use your art as icon/sig if i credit you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i will even send you some TBT bells, or real bells or a wishlist item or something, i really love your stuff!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> omg, merengue looks great! if you need requests can you do phoebe, monique, and gwen  ? and can i have your permission to use your art as icon/sig if i credit you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i will even send you some TBT bells, or real bells or a wishlist item or something, i really love your stuff!


aaah no it's ok, its free!
also, yes you can! as long as you credit me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> Eugene? By the way, it's way too adorable, I'm gonna use as an icon :3



I WILL NOT MISS THE OPPORTUNITY TO DRAW MY SWEETHEART
<3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee said:


> Ankha or muffy? ^_^



chose ankha because i can't draw sheep.. ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

psst request more stuff, i'm pulling an all-nighter so i'll be drawing all night


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Draw me Ruby!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I love Eugene too, my all time favorite character I just fell in love with xD

by the way, the rod icon is just for my personal computer so i wont take credit for it cuz only I can see it  lol thanks so much


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Draw me Ruby!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


eugene is mine raawr
He reminds me of a greaser, and greasers are awesome. XD
putting your request on the request list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Monique is done!


- - - Post Merge - - -

Phoebe is done!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

guuyys psst
request more stuff


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2014)

Twiggy please!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ruby's done!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

If you want more requests, you can do everyone on my dreamie list cx But Kyle Would be nice first :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sej said:


> Twiggy please!


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 26936



Thanks


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> If you want more requests, you can do everyone on my dreamie list cx But Kyle Would be nice first :3



i cant draw wolves very well, but i'll try!
if i end up failing, i'll give you a really crappy doodle, haa..


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

can you do the dreamies from my sig that you haven't done and stitches? i want to make the world's best signature/dreamie proof and have some art for my thread about stitches.

but if you get tired of taking my requests i understand  thanks for what you've done already. i know they're simple sketches but they're gorgeous! drool-worthy!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> If you want more requests, you can do everyone on my dreamie list cx But Kyle Would be nice first :3



i can draw wolves now! kinda..

- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> can you do the dreamies from my sig that you haven't done and stitches? i want to make the world's best signature/dreamie proof and have some art for my thread about stitches.
> 
> but if you get tired of taking my requests i understand  thanks for what you've done already. i know they're simple sketches but they're gorgeous! drool-worthy!


aaaahhh thank you! ;; that really motivates me to draw!
also, i already drew stitches!


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> aaaahhh thank you! ;; that really motivates me to draw!
> also, i already drew stitches!



DUH, I'm so stupid. thanks!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

i felt like drawing the eugene in my town doing double pistols ;v;
i know villagers don't wear sleeves, but it looks like he's wearing sleeves so, eh

- - - Post Merge - - -


blegh


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to take a short break. Man it's really late..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 8, 2014)

Still taking requests? LOBO LOBO


----------



## Toffee (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> aaah no it's ok, its free!
> also, yes you can! as long as you credit me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Awwh so cute thank you ♥


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

okey dokey~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Still taking requests? LOBO LOBO




still not good with wolves..


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2014)

Aaaah, could you attempt Mira and Snake? x3 Please and thank you! :D


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Aaaah, could you attempt Mira and Snake? x3 Please and thank you! :D



Sure!
Do you want them together or seperate?


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 8, 2014)

They are all so cuuute
if you are still taking requests, could you do Bunnie? :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> They are all so cuuute
> if you are still taking requests, could you do Bunnie? :3



thanks! and sure!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Sure!
> Do you want them together or seperate?



Together, if possible? *squee* Thank you so much!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

After I do Bunnii and azukitan's requests, I will stop doing requests until further notice! I had fun drawing for you guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Together, if possible? *squee* Thank you so much!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnii said:


> They are all so cuuute
> if you are still taking requests, could you do Bunnie? :3




last request until further notice!
I had fun drawing! See you guys later!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2014)

Omigosh, they look so adorable! *u* And you're so quick, too~~
Thank you again for the precious drawing! I'll cherish it for a long time <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> okey dokey~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OHMIGOSH! Thank you thank you thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know you're not taking more requests now but if you do again can you please do Anicotti and Samson together??


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> OHMIGOSH! Thank you thank you thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I know you're not taking more requests now but if you do again can you please do Anicotti and Samson together??



If my brother lets me use his tablet again, i'll do it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> If you want more requests, you can do everyone on my dreamie list cx But Kyle Would be nice first :3



I'll try, but I'll only end up drawing Eugene and call it a day.
again, I'll try.

- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> can you do the dreamies from my sig that you haven't done and stitches? i want to make the world's best signature/dreamie proof and have some art for my thread about stitches.
> 
> but if you get tired of taking my requests i understand  thanks for what you've done already. i know they're simple sketches but they're gorgeous! drool-worthy!



sure!


----------



## A11yCat (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG your drawings are so cute!! X3 I might start a little thread for drawing villagers as well >w< 

I know you already drew Kyle but could you please draw Kyle and Skye together? 

also, may I use the Kyle you drew as my avatar? :]


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

A11yCat said:


> OMG your drawings are so cute!! X3 I might start a little thread for drawing villagers as well >w<
> 
> I know you already drew Kyle but could you please draw Kyle and Skye together?
> 
> also, may I use the Kyle you drew as my avatar? :]



aaagh thank you!! ;; 
i think i've gotten used to drawing wolves by now, so yeah, i can draw that!
and yup! as long as you credit me.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you draw Kidd and Chevre together please  If not together, then just Kidd pls c:


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 8, 2014)

Cute!  I love your "drawing style" !  I've always been interested in drawing with a tablet.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Cute!  I love your "drawing style" !  I've always been interested in drawing with a tablet.



Thanks! I developed the style after looking at pictures of animals and looking at chibi pictures.. ;;
drawing with a tablet isn't that hard, though you have to look at the screen to draw instead of the tablet~
you can also find occasional thin strokes everywhere because of the tablet's sensitivity


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

A11yCat said:


> OMG your drawings are so cute!! X3 I might start a little thread for drawing villagers as well >w<
> 
> I know you already drew Kyle but could you please draw Kyle and Skye together?
> 
> also, may I use the Kyle you drew as my avatar? :]




xD you stole Kyle from me, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayormako said:


> View attachment 26941
> i can draw wolves now! kinda..
> 
> Looks really good cx So adorable!!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> xD you stole Kyle from me, lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

hey, your front page says gwen is done, but i dont see her D:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> hey, your front page says gwen is done, but i dont see her D:



whaaat?
i remember drawing her though.. I guess i'll re-draw her ;;
i probably didn't save when I was done drawing her.


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> For beary509:
> View attachment 26912



Omigosh the cute <33 
Thank youuuu


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> whaaat?
> i remember drawing her though.. I guess i'll re-draw her ;;
> i probably didn't save when I was done drawing her.



Thank you so muhc, i love gwen


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Done Gwen!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg it's so cute *.* could you do the octopi trio? Marina, zucker, and Octavian? :c


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you try Zell/Genji? ~


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Can you try Zell/Genji? ~



I'm doing Genji, because I can't draw deers.. i'll try though

- - - Post Merge - - -



xlRenn said:


> Omg it's so cute *.* could you do the octopi trio? Marina, sucker, and Octavian? :c



wow this is like a challenge, i dont know how to draw octopi~
I'll try to draw them! ^^


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

I just adopted Chevre, can you do her  ?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

A11yCat said:


> OMG your drawings are so cute!! X3 I might start a little thread for drawing villagers as well >w<
> 
> I know you already drew Kyle but could you please draw Kyle and Skye together?
> 
> also, may I use the Kyle you drew as my avatar? :]


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> I'm doing Genji, because I can't draw deers.. i'll try though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg I just realized my enormous typo lol..on my iPhone, stupid autocorrect 
Okay thank you ~


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Omg I just realized my enormous typo lol..on my iPhone, stupid autocorrect
> Okay thank you ~





- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Can you draw Kidd and Chevre together please  If not together, then just Kidd pls c:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Can you try Zell/Genji? ~





- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> OHMIGOSH! Thank you thank you thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I know you're not taking more requests now but if you do again can you please do Anicotti and Samson together??




- - - Post Merge - - -

Please request more stuff!!


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah - he's adorable, thank you ~ c:


----------



## A11yCat (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27003


aww thankyou so much for drawing them!! ^.^


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

i love these tbh omg. ..


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

gamzee said:


> i love these tbh omg. ..


thank you!!


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 8, 2014)

May I request Walker?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't like Fishing Tourneys..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boo_is_dead said:


> May I request Walker?


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, can you try Pietro and Muffy together, if its not too much of a hassle?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Oh, can you try Pietro and Muffy together, if its not too much of a hassle?
> I don't know, I just saw a picture of Pietro flirting with a snooty Muffy on Tumbr and it was just too cute for words. @-@



i'm really terrible at sheep.. so if I fail, you'll get a scribbly doodle <_>


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg that's amazing  
Could you draw Ribbot ? XD of course that's if you still have time to draw ^.^


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Aha, I wouldn't mind a scribbly doodle. ^^


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Aha, I wouldn't mind a scribbly doodle. ^^


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27017


Omf. I love this. Thank you ~


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27014
> I don't like Fishing Tourneys..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thank you <3 
That's funny I went to Disneyland Paris today and Walker looks like Mickey in your doodle (coincidence much? hehe ^^)


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 8, 2014)

could you do rosie, lolly and goldie together? Please? ^w^


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Omg that's amazing
> Could you draw Ribbot ? XD of course that's if you still have time to draw ^.^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27019



THAT IS AMAZING LIKE PURE PERFECTION OMG


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> THAT IS AMAZING LIKE PURE PERFECTION OMG



aaa no youre exaggerating


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Would you draw Annalise for me? (Horse, not anteater.)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> Would you draw Annalise for me? (Horse, not anteater.)



Aah, my former villager! well, both of them were my former villagers. Okay!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> aaa no youre exaggerating



ribbot is my favorite dreamie *-*
do you draw mayors? XD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> Would you draw Annalise for me? (Horse, not anteater.)




i'm not good at drawing horses, so..

- - - Post Merge - - -



xlRenn said:


> ribbot is my favorite dreamie *-*
> do you draw mayors? XD



If you give a ref, yes!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> could you do rosie, lolly and goldie together? Please? ^w^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

ooo okay xD
I've never taken my SD card out (and I don't plan to ) but anyway, heres a drawing someone did for me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if thats good enough, but thats pretty much how my mayor looks like! If you could draw me with Ribbot that would be amazing ^-^
//also, is there anyway I could pay you back or something xD i've made you draw so many pictures...tbt bells or in game stuff? :c


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> ooo okay xD
> I've never taken my SD card out (and I don't plan to ) but anyway, heres a drawing someone did for me:
> 
> 
> ...


aah no it's ok! you don't need to pay me anything!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



xlRenn said:


> ooo okay xD
> I've never taken my SD card out (and I don't plan to ) but anyway, heres a drawing someone did for me:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

Could you please draw Freya and Chief for me? And are these able to be put as my avatar?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Could you please draw Freya and Chief for me? And are these able to be put as my avatar?



Yup! As long as you credit me.


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Yup! As long as you credit me.



Thank you!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Taking a break from drawing! Request while you can!


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Taking a break from drawing! Request while you can!



After or before mine are you taking a break?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> After or before mine are you taking a break?



Before.


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Before.



Ok, take your time.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you so much :3


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 8, 2014)

Your doodles are awesome! I would love one of my mayor Kit! She's my avatar. Let me know if you can make her out ~ so tiny!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> foxehtrot28 said:
> 
> 
> > xD you stole Kyle from me, lol
> ...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Could you please draw Freya and Chief for me? And are these able to be put as my avatar?





- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> mayormako said:
> 
> 
> > Dream villagers, you can draw them all together or seperately :3 if you put em all together, Rod is included too in the dreamie list
> ...


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27047
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27005
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Amazing ILU!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> Your doodles are awesome! I would love one of my mayor Kit! She's my avatar. Let me know if you can make her out ~ so tiny!


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 8, 2014)

Can u draw my mayor? :c


Spoiler


----------



## Adhara (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey! These are so cute. Could you try Valise(my current avatar)?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

emeraldfox said:


> Can u draw my mayor? :c
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 8, 2014)

> View attachment 26947
> last request until further notice!
> I had fun drawing! See you guys later!



I'm so sorry, I didn't see this till now D:
you draw fast! 
Bunnie looks so cute & adorable <3 I love it. Thanks for doing my request


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks so much! She's super cute!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm, could you draw merengue eating a strawberry shortcake? XD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> Thanks so much! She's super cute!



Can you credit me somewhere if you're going to use the pic as your avatar? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xlRenn said:


> Hmm, could you draw merengue eating a strawberry shortcake? XD



wouldnt that be cannibalism


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> wouldnt that be cannibalism



yes. yes it is :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

Your art is so cute omg <3 could I request my mayor please? c:

[x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

guys, i dont feel like drawing, i am in despair
merengue showed up in my camp when i had 10 villagersthink about all the bells i could have had
i only have 7,000 bells omfg


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

That sucks! :/
ALL THE BELLS!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> guys, i dont feel like drawing, i am in despair
> merengue showed up in my camp when i had 10 villagersthink about all the bells i could have had
> i only have 7,00 bells omfg



Psst bell commissions

richhh


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Psst bell commissions
> 
> richhh



what should be the amount of bells for my pictures? QnQ

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh god that sucks. T-T


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

I think a minimum should be at least 100k! Depends on if they want how many villagers, a mayor? Usually people do it by a villager and then adding a certain amount for more charas! And maybe mayors + more villagers! 

I don't know how much you would price it at but maybe (and idk if it's good but for base prices) 
300k-500k ~mayors 
100k-200k~villagers?

And then 100k-200k for additional? Idk it's up to you though haha


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahh, thank you! I'll think about the prices later.
I'll be drawing your mayor in a bit, I'm feeling a bit better after talking to some of my villagers~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adhara said:


> Hey! These are so cute. Could you try Valise(my current avatar)?





- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Your art is so cute omg <3 could I request my mayor please? c:
> 
> [x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## Adhara (Feb 8, 2014)

I love it!! Thank you


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Hmm, could you draw merengue eating a strawberry shortcake? XD


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Geez your so popular, I definately will pay you sometime
can you draw my mayor though

Mayor and Eugene please :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh by the way, Im sorry about happened .n. I can donate bells too if you want :3


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

I know I already got art from you, but I didn't know you drew Mayors. lol Could I have art of my mayor? <3


Spoiler: Mayor







I agree with Lynn about the prices.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 8, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Geez your so popular, I definately will pay you sometime
> can you draw my mayor though
> View attachment 27075
> Mayor and Eugene please :3
> ...



aah thank you!! btw, i'm working on your picture right now!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27074



LOL XD


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27074



This needs to be my avatar. Will credit you <3


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27053



tysm! its adorable


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary said:


> This needs to be my avatar. Will credit you <3



pfft i didn't think it was that funny!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Ahh I love it thank you so much <33 if you do take commissions please let me know! I'd love to get my whole dream team in a drawing or something c:


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Can you credit me somewhere if you're going to use the pic as your avatar?
> 
> How's this?
> The font's too small so I'm still working on it...
> Thanks again!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sidney2518 said:


> mayormako said:
> 
> 
> > Can you credit me somewhere if you're going to use the pic as your avatar?
> ...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Geez your so popular, I definately will pay you sometime
> can you draw my mayor though
> View attachment 27075
> Mayor and Eugene please :3
> ...



Bonus:

when i sense a eugene, i follow


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27084
> Bonus:
> View attachment 27085
> when i sense a eugene, i follow



Ahhh xD I love it, Icon use definately :3

Heyyyy, since yo love Eugene, and I love Eugene
I made a Eugene art cx 
Its in my thread in the museum :3


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

lol  Thats funny.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahh I love it thank you so much <33 if you do take commissions please let me know! I'd love to get my whole dream team in a drawing or something c:



i can draw you that right now! I might be doing another all-nighter.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

I added you as a friend. We should try chatting sometime :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you draw Sheldon showing off his muscles to Filbert while Filbert is trying to eat his ice cream peacefully? :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I added you as a friend. We should try chatting sometime :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can you draw Sheldon showing off his muscles to Filbert while Filbert is trying to eat his ice cream peacefully? :3



surezies!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> I added you as a friend. We should try chatting sometime :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can you draw Sheldon showing off his muscles to Filbert while Filbert is trying to eat his ice cream peacefully? :3




sorry if the art looks a bit different, i wanted to test something!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

If you still are taking requests could I ask for one and pay later when I have money? (I'm severely short on funds at this moment but I would be glad to pay you for it! I'll go try and make more money right now :I ) If I can, I'd ask for Freya and Bruce together. They are being cute in my town.

If you aren't sorry for the trouble n.n'


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> If you still are taking requests could I ask for one and pay later when I have money? (I'm severely short on funds at this moment but I would be glad to pay you for it! I'll go try and make more money right now :I ) If I can, I'd ask for Freya and Bruce together. They are being cute in my town.
> 
> If you aren't sorry for the trouble n.n'


sure! also, thanks for trying to pay!! ;;


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Of course! These are all super cute :3 ... /whispers/ And I know the feeling of having no money in this game :l I literally had nothing to my name this morning haha


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll be taking a small break! My shoulder is aching rn and I need to finish my anime.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

im going to stop for today. See you guys in the morning!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> surezies!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love it cx 
Filbert: Mr. Shelly, what are you doing?
Sheldon: Don't call me that..... Isn't it obvious? I need you here admiring my muscles so the ladies can see that I'm the strongest villager here.
Filbert: Ok Mr. Shelly

lol that's how I imagine it



*gasp* you should make comics!!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I love it cx
> Filbert: Mr. Shelly, what are you doing?
> Sheldon: Don't call me that..... Isn't it obvious? I need you here admiring my muscles so the ladies can see that I'm the strongest villager here.
> Filbert: Ok Mr. Shelly
> ...



i do make comics, but they're only available to myself.. ^^


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

mememem i'll edit <3 btw, I'll pay!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> mememem i'll edit <3 btw, I'll pay!



edit??


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> edit??



With a reference, me thinks.


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

sorry, I'm taking pictures atm and uploading to imgur :')


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary said:


> With a reference, me thinks.



oh. ok!


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

http://imgur.com/U4Ke7af here you go :3 sorry about the wait and only one image... I tried uploading more than 1 but it didn't work D: hope this'll do! do you want hybrids or bells or a mixture?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> http://imgur.com/U4Ke7af here you go :3 sorry about the wait and only one image... I tried uploading more than 1 but it didn't work D: hope this'll do! do you want hybrids or bells or a mixture?



ah, just bells! trying to make hybrids on my own is fun :3
I'll start working on your character once I get to use the tablet again!


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

Btw, could you make the white latent shoes brown pumps? Sorry about the inconvenience D:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Btw, could you make the white latent shoes brown pumps? Sorry about the inconvenience D:



my 3ds died and i'm too lazy to get the charger -w- you can pay later.


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh ok. I might not be available and I have school tomorrow but ok ^_^


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Oh ok. I might not be available and I have school tomorrow but ok ^_^






- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, please request more villagers! I miss drawing dem fluffy animals :c


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooh can i request something again? :c i think i sent you some tbt bells yesterday if thats okay for payment or I can give you 700k/100 tbt for payment


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Ooh can i request something again? :c i think i sent you some tbt bells yesterday if thats okay for payment or I can give you 700k/100 tbt for payment



the tbt bells were good enough! it was unexpected and it made me really happy! thank you, btw!! :3
request away!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Yay! Alright then :3 could you draw my mayor drinking coffee? XD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Yay! Alright then :3 could you draw my mayor drinking coffee? XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

asdfghjkl; you draw so fast and theyre all so cutee :3 
No really, if youre need of in game bells. I can give you a few mill


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> asdfghjkl; you draw so fast and theyre all so cutee :3
> No really, if youre need of in game bells. I can give you a few mill



in my school i used to be known for speed-drawing! but it lasted like what, a day?
aaah you're really nice! thanks for offering but you already gave me tbt bells, so..


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Its okay, ill just request for more drawings >:3 (if thats okay with you )
Do you draw non-AC stuff if you have a reference? Like pokemon? :O


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Its okay, ill just request for more drawings >:3 (if thats okay with you )
> Do you draw non-AC stuff if you have a reference? Like pokemon? :O



yeah, but right now i'm only focusing on animal crossing. you can request on my deviantart though!
demonicpandax


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Please may you do my mayor?



Spoiler: Mayor


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sej said:


> Please may you do my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure!


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> sure!



Thanks will pay you 20 tbt bells <3


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> yeah, but right now i'm only focusing on animal crossing. you can request on my deviantart though!
> demonicpandax



Dont have a deviantart :x but ill check it out!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

...someday I will crawl my way back up to 1 million bells for this if its still open... I had Bob too... crap...


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you draw my "dream team" (in sig) + mayor
Ill pay you a full pocket of bells for it ^.^ (Around 1.684m)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Could you draw my "dream team" (in sig) + mayor
> Ill pay you a full pocket of bells for it ^.^ (Around 1.684m)



ok! i'll add you.

- - - Post Merge - - -


I had to draw foxehtrot28's version of Eugene, he just looks so cool aaa

...Back to requests! ^^'


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> ok! i'll add you.



I have a friend coming over right now for some island games so I'll come over to drop off the bells later :c if thats okay of course, you can start drawing after i give you the bells :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> ...someday I will crawl my way back up to 1 million bells for this if its still open... I had Bob too... crap...



it said on the first post you don't have to pay!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

But still I should! Especially since I actually have my dream team and it would be awesome to have a picture. 

Also I already requested something else and I have about 300k for you for that (I think... still need to sell some of the stuff...) So I can pay you for that today at some point! :l


----------



## Kit (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you draw lolly for me?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Could you draw lolly for me?



sure!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm adding your fc to pay:3


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, can I give you the sleek furniture you want for a "Whole town"?  (And sorry for being a frustrating person haha)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> Oh, can I give you the sleek furniture you want for a "Whole town"?  (And sorry for being a frustrating person haha)



oh, you're not being frustrating!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay good haha  I just have to order those from the catalog if you want

(and then list villagers i guess :I)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I'm adding your fc to pay:3




Sorry for not coloring the rest, it's taking too long to color and i wont have time to finish other requests..
I still have the file saved, so if you want the rest colored, i can do it later.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 9, 2014)

Would you please draw all of my villagers colored so I can use it as a sig? I'll pay you 1m.
My villagers in my new town are: Merengue, Mint, Marshal, Rosie, Queenie, Maple, Pekoe, Zucker, and Sprinkle.
I can pay you before or after, doesn't matter at all to me.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I'm adding your fc to pay:3



i addded you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> Would you please draw all of my villagers colored so I can use it as a sig? I'll pay you 1m.
> My villagers in my new town are: Merengue, Mint, Marshal, Rosie, Queenie, Maple, Pekoe, Zucker, and Sprinkle.
> I can pay you before or after, doesn't matter at all to me.



Okay! I'm going to have to do yours last because villages/dream teams take too long to make.


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

These are cute~~~


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 9, 2014)

Ohmigosh! I love your drawing style!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 27143
I had to draw foxehtrot28's version of Eugene, he just looks so cool aaa

...Back to requests! ^^'[/QUOTE]

Ah, thanks for the drawing cx hah I'm gonna do more like that though :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Ohmigosh! I love your drawing style!



thanks!!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> thanks!!



If I can't find anyone to draw me human versions then I'll definitely be requesting for sure!


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks again as you are going to draw my mayor


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay, I have the sleek furniture (if you still want that :I) and I'll be making money if I can be added for a town.  *I don't mind being the absolute last *since it takes longer and you have a lot of requests. Just asking. (town is everyone in my signature except static). No problem if you have too much on your plate though.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Could you draw lolly for me?





- - - Post Merge - - -



NaraFlower said:


> I know I already got art from you, but I didn't know you drew Mayors. lol Could I have art of my mayor? <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor
> ...


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you so much!<3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sej said:


> Please may you do my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yundai (Feb 9, 2014)

hi can you draw my mayor with the kk bubblegum gals ? (chrissy and francine) i know its not much but i can give you 200k :x


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yundai said:


> hi can you draw my mayor with the kk bubblegum gals ? (chrissy and francine) i know its not much but i can give you 200k :xView attachment 27171


sure!


----------



## Yundai (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> sure!



yay! would you like the 200k now or later ?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yundai said:


> yay! would you like the 200k now or later ?



i'll message you when I want the payment!


----------



## Yundai (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> i'll message you when I want the payment!



alrighty <3 and i just adore your art


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yundai said:


> alrighty <3 and i just adore your art



thank you!!


----------



## Yundai (Feb 9, 2014)

ahh im so sorry for this last min but can i these boots  instead of my mary janes?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys guys guys psst request more stuff im online again
also look at my new signature


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

much eugene
very wow

DREAM TEAM PACKAGE PLEASE >: D
 Let me know when I can pay you! ; v ;
Goldie|Fauna|Merengue|Blaire|Vesta|Wendy|Muffy|Buck + Julian and Zucker! c: [also my mayor?] its 1.2 mil right? c:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> much eugene
> very wow
> 
> DREAM TEAM PACKAGE PLEASE >: D
> ...


stay away from my eugene hissss

okay!if you have any left-over bushes, i'll appreciate it if you bring them too~ ;v;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> stay away from my eugene hissss
> 
> okay!if you have any left-over bushes, i'll appreciate it if you bring them too~ ;v;



xD lol okay

Would you like me to pay you now or later? c:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> xD lol okay
> 
> Would you like me to pay you now or later? c:



now would be nice before I forget <_> just go to retail and buy the seashell and the peach! it's alot faster.
also, you can talk to the villagers, idc.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormako said:


> now would be nice before I forget <_> just go to retail and buy the seashell and the peach! it's alot faster.
> also, you can talk to the villagers, idc.



Alright! Adding you now~ I'll be there soon! c:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Alright! Adding you now~ I'll be there soon! c:



thanks again! i'll start your request right away!
i wonder if you noticed that eugene's house was surrounded by roses, heh..


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello! I'm wondering if I could come over to drop off some bells. :x it would be nice if I could pay thru retail ^.^ let me know!
Also, could you please color all of the villagers in when you have time ?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Hello! I'm wondering if I could come over to drop off some bells. :x it would be nice if I could pay thru retail ^.^ let me know!
> Also, could you please color all of the villagers in when you have time ?



Yup! i'll probably colour them after start lynn's dream team.
gates are open!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Alright! Adding you now~ I'll be there soon! c:



go to re-tail and buy the roses!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't see your gates :x


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Don't see your gates :x



i'm mako from sonata

- - - Post Merge - - -


Freya and Bruce are done!


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it free(sorry if its not because i dont have the money) but if it is can you Draw My 2 Favs!Julian And Marshal Back To Back Doing finger pistol XD
Can they be wearing sunglasses...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also because it says free in the title

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm not XD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

K9Ike said:


> Is it free(sorry if its not because i dont have the money) but if it is can you Draw My 2 Favs!Julian And Marshal Back To Back Doing finger pistol XD
> Can they be wearing sunglasses...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


its free, i put in red text that you dont have to pay.
 and sure!


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> its free, i put in red text that you dont have to pay.
> and sure!



Oh I am so sorry i didnt see that and YEY! what program do you use on the tablet these are amazing

brb im goona scan through every drawing


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

K9Ike said:


> Oh I am so sorry i didnt see that and YEY! what program do you use on the tablet these are amazing
> 
> brb im goona scan through every drawing



i use paint tool sai!


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

gtg

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh nice


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my god its adorable! (Bruce is in love with Freya in my town I am seriously convinced) 

Okay! I know I don't have to pay you but I can! Just tell me when! (and 100k? yes?)


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Oh my god its adorable! (Bruce is in love with Freya in my town I am seriously convinced)
> 
> Okay! I know I don't have to pay you but I can! Just tell me when! (and 100k? yes?)



Is it sad that ive never seen freya

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayormako said:


> i use paint tool sai!



Im back but on the ps4


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know if it's "Sad" but I like her /shrugs/ But I have had her before (i think..) so its an old attachment. She seems different than I remember in this game but I still enjoy her.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Oh my god its adorable! (Bruce is in love with Freya in my town I am seriously convinced)
> 
> Okay! I know I don't have to pay you but I can! Just tell me when! (and 100k? yes?)



I'm having internet problems right now, so you can pay later!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Alright


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

K9Ike said:


> Is it sad that ive never seen freya
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




julian has no fingers.
*COUGH*eugeneistheonlysmugthatwearssunglassestheyaretotallycopyingeugene*COUGH*


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

I get the strange feeling you're in love with Eugene kekeke


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry. I'm too lazy to check, but if you haven't done bob already, can you please draw him :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I get the strange feeling you're in love with Eugene kekeke



aah, i wouldn't say in love..
more like.. unhealthily obsessed?
hehe, just kidding!  but yeah, eugene is my absolute favourite villager and i get excited when i see him anywhere on the internet <w>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Sorry. I'm too lazy to check, but if you haven't done bob already, can you please draw him :3



that request makes me giggle because when this thread was still new,  my picture example was bob! X3
i guess i can draw him again~


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

I have never actually seen Eugene short of your drawings. I may have decided not to look him up and instead just keep this vision of him haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

sunglasses and biker jacket I mean


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I have never actually seen Eugene short of your drawings. I may have decided not to look him up and instead just keep this vision of him haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sunglasses and biker jacket I mean


he originally wears a leather vest and sunglasses


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

... Why do I not have room for him... Why didn't I know...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god his initial phrase is "yeah, buddy"? fantastic


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> ... Why do I not have room for him... Why didn't I know...



*hisses* hes mine
Kidding again! :3

Also, just a quick announcment, the tablet went all glitchy and trying to fix it. Requests will be closed.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

haha he can be yours. I am possessive/obsessive over many of my villagers :I /whispers/ theyareneverallowedtoleaveme


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> ... Why do I not have room for him... Why didn't I know...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh god his initial phrase is "yeah, buddy"? fantastic


it sounds adorable when he says it in-game (yea-baddy) but i changed it to greaser. Cuz he looks like one.
btw, should we bring this conversation elsewhere?


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

oh yeah sure sorry haha pm me or something n.n'


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you so much!They both have sweg


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

K9Ike said:


> Thank you so much!They both have sweg



thank god i'm not the only one here who says "sweg" ..


----------



## January (Feb 10, 2014)

If you still want to do an art trade, I'd love to see Willow! :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

January said:


> If you still want to do an art trade, I'd love to see Willow! :3



Okeydokey!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

January said:


> If you still want to do an art trade, I'd love to see Willow! :3






- - - Post Merge - - -

guysgusygufdysggb request more stuff, im going to stock up on requests while i work on the town/dreamteams


----------



## Candi (Feb 10, 2014)

JOVI/MAKO
draw me a cute poppy and bree, plz
(I have no idea what to give you in return, but I'll think of something. Trust me.)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Candi said:


> JOVI/MAKO
> draw me a cute poppy and bree, plz
> (I have no idea what to give you in return, but I'll think of something. Trust me.)



its so tempting to draw you crap, but..
btw its free, its in red font :u


----------



## Candi (Feb 10, 2014)

hurhur 
I'm paying you anyways.
But I've got no bells so...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> much eugene
> very wow
> 
> DREAM TEAM PACKAGE PLEASE >: D
> ...



what does your mayor look like?


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

ooh human forms? If no one else asks for one you should try... what's her name... fuchsia! She'd probably look pretty cool /shrugs/ Just if you want a break from dream teams and people don't ask. :I /runs away/


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm almost done all the dream teams, actually. Theyre just not colored. I'll do human fuchsia and color them later! :3


----------



## Wataru (Feb 10, 2014)

Human sprinkles ? ^^ she's my dreamie and i just got her ^^


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Wataru said:


> Human sprinkles ? ^^ she's my dreamie and i just got her ^^



Okey~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> ooh human forms? If no one else asks for one you should try... what's her name... fuchsia! She'd probably look pretty cool /shrugs/ Just if you want a break from dream teams and people don't ask. :I /runs away/




i tried


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you draw human Margie? :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Can you draw human Margie? :3



Sure! I'm finishing up a drawing right now, so it might take long.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

Woah!!! May you draw my mayor and the following villagers?

Villagers I want to be added:
Eugene
Cousteau
Stitches

And my mayor:



Its my mayor you see on my avatar.

Make them have a happy chat.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Woah!!! May you draw my mayor and the following villagers?
> 
> Villagers I want to be added:
> Eugene
> ...


*gasp* did i hear eugene
Honestly, I'll draw anything that contains Eugene. 
adding your name to the list~!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> *gasp* did i hear eugene
> Honestly, I'll draw anything that contains Eugene.
> adding your name to the list~!


Aww yeah! Eugene is wicked cool!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww yeah! Eugene is wicked cool!



anyways, i'm gonig to start on your request when I'm done drawing human margie!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> Can you draw human Margie? :3




i'm going to eat dinner! I'll be back in a jiffy!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27375
> anyways, i'm gonig to start on your request when I'm done drawing human margie!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


*Looks at the Eugene drawing* How did you..... My mind is officially *Explodes*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Looks at the Eugene drawing* How did you..... My mind is officially *Explodes*



How did i.. what? 

**I'm eating my dinner at my computer, i can still do requests!


----------



## Yundai (Feb 10, 2014)

whitney in human form <3?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Yundai said:


> whitney in human form <3?



added to the list!


----------



## Candi (Feb 10, 2014)

who's are you workin on rn, mako?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> How did i.. what?
> 
> **I'm eating my dinner at my computer, i can still do requests!


How did you draw Eugene and add "Wicked Cool" In it. That's exactly what I said about him.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> much eugene
> very wow
> 
> DREAM TEAM PACKAGE PLEASE >: D
> ...




This is what I made so far. (its not the full size) 
I'm going to color it later!! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candi said:


> who's are you workin on rn, mako?



im working on everything
#swog

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> How did you draw Eugene and add "Wicked Cool" In it. That's exactly what I said about him.



With magic. ~~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27377
> This is what I made so far. (its not the full size)
> I'm going to color it later!! :3
> 
> ...


Is it me, or does Zucker look like gulpin!  Haha very funny.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 10, 2014)

OH MY GOSH I LOVE YOUR STUFF! 

Could you please draw my mayor:



With Kiki, Ribbot, Skye, and Blanche? (just please not Blanche in that ugly shirt she's wearing in that picture). 

I can give you 300k?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> OH MY GOSH I LOVE YOUR STUFF!
> 
> Could you please draw my mayor:
> 
> ...


thanks!! 
added your request to the list~!


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> thanks!!
> added your request to the list~!



THANK YOU! Here's a brighter picture of my mayor btw!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> THANK YOU! Here's a brighter picture of my mayor btw!
> 
> View attachment 27382



Thanks!
also, I have Truffles pic. PM me about this!


----------



## krookodilehunter (Feb 10, 2014)

Could you draw my mayor and Mitzi together? 

I can give you all of my love and 500k bells! :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

krookodilehunter said:


> Could you draw my mayor and Mitzi together?
> View attachment 27384
> I can give you all of my love and 500k bells! :3



added to the list ~


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey there! May I request for my mayor drawn with Freya, Fang, and Whitney? 

I'll pay 1.5million ♡


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Hey there! May I request for my mayor drawn with Freya, Fang, and Whitney?
> 
> I'll pay 1.5million ♡



All 3 wolves will cost 1.5mill, but if i add your mayor, it'ss be 3.5mill
but I'll let it pass because why the heckle not? :3


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> All 3 wolves will cost 1.5mill, but if i add your mayor, it'ss be 3.5mill
> but I'll let it pass because why the heckle not? :3



Wait, I'm lost. Haha!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Wait, I'm lost. Haha!



3 or more villagers cost 1.5m
Mayor drawing cost 200k
But if you dont have enough money, you can just give me 1.5m. Or can get it for free! I put in red text you dont have to pay..


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is it me, or does Zucker look like gulpin!  Haha very funny.




cousteau probably planned a group work-out and included stitches without his okay.. heh!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27391
> cousteau probably planned a group work-out and included stitches without his okay.. heh!


That's great! I'll pay you tomorrow I promise.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 10, 2014)

***I forgot to tell you guys! My brother needs the computer for the whole day tomorrow, so I wont be accepting payments or be doing requests tomorrow.***


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 11, 2014)

Please could you draw my mayor holding a blue bunny balloon (in my avatar - let me know if you need a bigger picture) with Rosie and Peanut being 'peppy' on one side. Mira holding hands with mayor me xD and Marshal and Genji on next to each other on the other side.

You can be as creative as you like with it (whether you make a villager hold an ice-cream ect.) and I can pay bells too - just name your price :3 

P.S. I also want to use this as my TBT signature so I'll leave you credit underneath obviously - and would you mind if I added a few things like my FC and DA to it too?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Please could you draw my mayor holding a blue bunny balloon (in my avatar - let me know if you need a bigger picture) with Rosie and Peanut being 'peppy' on one side. Mira holding hands with mayor me xD and Marshal and Genji on next to each other on the other side.
> 
> You can be as creative as you like with it (whether you make a villager hold an ice-cream ect.) and I can pay bells too - just name your price :3
> 
> P.S. I also want to use this as my TBT signature so I'll leave you credit underneath obviously - and would you mind if I added a few things like my FC and DA to it too?



yup! you can do anything you want to my drawings, as long as you credit me.
I'll add your reqeust to the list tomorrow because i'm way too lazy..


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 11, 2014)

GUYS
GUYS IT HAPPENED AGAIN
A TIER 1 ANIMAL SHOWED UP IN MY CAMP
*IT WAS WHITNEY*
how much does she normally cost? ;~;


----------



## Yundai (Feb 11, 2014)

mayormako said:


> GUYS
> GUYS IT HAPPENED AGAIN
> A TIER 1 ANIMAL SHOWED UP IN MY CAMP
> *IT WAS WHITNEY*
> how much does she normally cost? ;~;



aww lucky >.< i really need her QQ i think shes quite up there but not like marina or merengue


----------



## Yundai (Feb 12, 2014)

now that it think about it my advice was terrible...sorry </3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Yundai said:


> now that it think about it my advice was terrible...sorry </3



pfft not lucky at all.. again, like merengue, i had 10 villagers when they were camping ;; i couldnt make her move in.

..anywaaay, tomorrow i should be drawing requests again.


----------



## Yundai (Feb 12, 2014)

aww that sucks x(


----------



## Wataru (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey what about human sprinkles '-' ?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Wataru said:


> Hey what about human sprinkles '-' ?



i have a lot to draw at the moment, i'll try to get to your request as soon as possible!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay! I have all of your money now, so whenever you would like it and its convenient.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Okay! I have all of your money now, so whenever you would like it and its convenient.



**closing requests since i have a lot to draw.

i can take them now i guess. i've already added you as a friend!
go to retail and buy the 2 roses, and you can drop off the furniture in an empty spot! ^^
also, the gates are already open!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

Two roses? And here re-tail I assume?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and how much money is it with furniture?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry haha


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Two roses? And here re-tail I assume?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's 1.1mil, but if you don't have enough bells, you can just give me the furniture!
I'm Mako from Sonata.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

I have furniture and the money, i just don't get the roses? And im adding you now


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I have furniture and the money, i just don't get the roses? And im adding you now



The 2 roses cost 1.1m together. it's much more faster than dropping money on the ground!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know how to get them :/


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I don't know how to get them :/



go to my re-tail and buy the roses~


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

oh yours in your town okay sorry haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

...right?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> oh yours in your town okay sorry haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...right?



yup!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

okay on my way haha


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> okay on my way haha



thank you!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for drawing things


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

Wataru's reqeust for Sprinkles is finished!



- - - Post Merge - - -

Candi's request is finished!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 12, 2014)

:3 Thanks for the gazillion drawings cx youre awesome !! be sure to message me notes on deviantart


----------



## Candi (Feb 12, 2014)

huehuehuehuehuehueHUEHEUEHEUHUE!
My drawing's done! ^u^ yes! Danke! I owe ya.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> :3 Thanks for the gazillion drawings cx youre awesome !! be sure to message me notes on deviantart



i'll message you right now! i need someone to keep me company while I draw dream teams and villages <w>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candi said:


> huehuehuehuehuehueHUEHEUEHEUHUE!
> My drawing's done! ^u^ yes! Danke! I owe ya.



drawing them together makes me feel nervous..
but im kinda glad no one knows about our inside joke <_>


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll get on in a sec im playing osu cx And my brother wants to request Genji doing karate, is that okay?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I'll get on in a sec im playing osu cx And my brother wants to request Genji doing karate, is that okay?



sure! and you play osu?? i've been trying to play it, but I suck at playing it with the mouse _and_ tablet.. my brother knows how to play, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> I'll get on in a sec im playing osu cx And my brother wants to request Genji doing karate, is that okay?



Show this to yer brother and tell me how he thinks!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 12, 2014)

His reaction "Ahhh I neeed to keeep that foreeverrrr"
xD Hah I learned how to play with the mouse :3 addd meeee and lets play sometimeeee same username "foxehtrot28" :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 12, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> His reaction "Ahhh I neeed to keeep that foreeverrrr"
> xD Hah I learned how to play with the mouse :3 addd meeee and lets play sometimeeee same username "foxehtrot28" :3



i use my brothers account and doesnt know I play..
once I get better at the game, i'll create my own account!


----------



## Candi (Feb 13, 2014)

Shall I tell them?
I think I might...


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello! Can I make a request for my mayor and town?  With us playing in the snow. : if that's fine! I'll post references after I get your A-OK.


----------



## Kit (Feb 13, 2014)

mayormako said:


> View attachment 27166
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aha I should have checked back here eailer
This is adorable owo thank you so much!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 13, 2014)

Could I have Maelle and Phoebe gossiping?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can I request human hazel? :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 13, 2014)

stinaxsays said:


> Hello! Can I make a request for my mayor and town?  With us playing in the snow. : if that's fine! I'll post references after I get your A-OK.



I'll do your request! it's going to be made last like the other towns and dream teams, though.


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 13, 2014)

mayormako said:


> I'll do your request! it's going to be made last like the other towns and dream teams, though.



As long as you accept  Will you let me know ahead of time when you'll start working on it so I can get references? 

Thank you soooo much.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 13, 2014)

stinaxsays said:


> As long as you accept  Will you let me know ahead of time when you'll start working on it so I can get references?
> 
> Thank you soooo much.


There's no specific time when I'm done things, so.. :/


----------



## Wataru (Feb 14, 2014)

Sprinkles is so cuteeeee Thank you a lot


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2014)

Psst... Mako.. psst..
*whispers something about telling them the inside joke, then goes to draw u a thing*


----------



## Wewikk (Feb 15, 2014)

Dont forget to add me I think your inbox is capped I dident know if you got my last 2 messages.
I know we talked in pm's about
My villager that was based off my star wars toon.

Thanks


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 17, 2014)

Wewikk said:


> Dont forget to add me I think your inbox is capped I dident know if you got my last 2 messages.
> I know we talked in pm's about
> My villager that was based off my star wars toon.
> 
> Thanks



One question though, is your villager that's based off your star wars character human? I can only draw humans and animals, not anything else.


----------



## Wewikk (Feb 17, 2014)

I perfer not to talk about it on the fourms if you have skype or steam i sent you my contact info in a pm so we can chat in person,Its allmost 2am here so if you add me will talk on steam or skype if we use steam it has voice and text and i can pass links to my qr codes that i made my animal crossing female vilager from my star wars mmo. ill give you more details when i wake up in the morning when i have your full attention.


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 18, 2014)

Please can you please draw frita and my mayor? I'll make it my avatar! A blurry picture of my mayor:
View attachment 28400


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 18, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> Please can you please draw frita and my mayor? I'll make it my avatar! A blurry picture of my mayor:
> View attachment 28400



why dont you just take a picture in game and upload it?


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> why dont you just take a picture in game and upload it?



Ok


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for adding me to the list by the way aha :3 I only just noticed.... I'm slow in case you didn't notice already ehehehe...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 21, 2014)

SMALL UPDATE!
I'm going to get back to requests soon, but wont be as often, since I'm doing pretty bad at school atm. The only reason I was so fast to do requests is because I didn't do my homework, heh..

Also, the requests from my Valentine's Day thread will be added to this thread's list, but will be uncoloured so I can get back to normal requests as soon as possible.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2014)

Please draw Pietro annnd my mayot


----------



## killJoy- (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello! I know you're not taking requests at the moment, but if you have time for a quick one, i'd love one of my mayor and julian together  thanks in advance! ♥︎

(x)


Please PM me when you have it done!! Would love to see it as soon as you have it =)


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 22, 2014)

Just so you know, I'm Takoya and I changed my name to Yuki Nagato


----------



## ElsaRulerOfArendelle (Jun 6, 2014)

Could I have Bob and Rosie holding each other's hand, looking at each other shyly and blushing? And Bob is hiding a rose behind his back, but you can see it poking out from behind him?

... Can we request more than one? xD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jun 7, 2014)

ElsaRulerOfArendelle said:


> Could I have Bob and Rosie holding each other's hand, looking at each other shyly and blushing? And Bob is hiding a rose behind his back, but you can see it poking out from behind him?
> 
> ... Can we request more than one? xD



Ah, I kind of stopped doing requests long time ago, but I can draw that, yeah!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I have Tammi and Pietro holding hads blushing ;-; plz I can pay 5 tbt


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jun 7, 2014)

super adorable doodles <33


----------



## SoraSmiles (Jun 7, 2014)

I know it says you're not taking requests but I had to tell you your art is tooo adorable ;D eek they're so cute!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jun 7, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can I have Tammi and Pietro holding hads blushing ;-; plz I can pay 5 tbt


Sorry I'm not doing anymore!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> Sorry I'm not doing anymore!



Oh...


----------

